# Massey MFE35 Manual please



## gwmbox (Aug 9, 2011)

Looking for a workshop manual for a Massey MFE35 Petrol please. If anyone has one I can download, buy or whatever please let me know.

Thanks

GW


ADMINS - oops my fingers miss typed T instead of Y, can you fix it please - Masset to Massey


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

........Fixed it!


----------



## WJBMF35 (Nov 29, 2003)

gwmbox said:


> Looking for a workshop manual for a Massey MFE35 Petrol please. If anyone has one I can download, buy or whatever please let me know.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> ...


Check your MF dealer. I paid less than $100 for the service, and parts manuals for our MFFE 35, this was probably close to 10 years ago now.


----------



## gwmbox (Aug 9, 2011)

My local dealer is 290kms away, so not practical, unless post of course.

I was hoping for an electronic version to download.

Cheers

GW


----------



## WJBMF35 (Nov 29, 2003)

gwmbox said:


> My local dealer is 290kms away, so not practical, unless post of course.
> 
> I was hoping for an electronic version to download.
> 
> ...


Not sure on the e versions, they would be nice. Call the dealer, and order the over the phone.


----------



## rooster (May 30, 2013)

i have a 240 ferguson next to the last ones that was made in great britain the lift will not work


----------



## ferguson2case (Mar 7, 2012)

Check ebay & Amazon.I have found very good repro's cheap.


----------



## WJBMF35 (Nov 29, 2003)

Check here...

http://www.agcopubs.com/default.aspx?model=35&brand=44131&keywords=&searchForm=0


----------

